# “Origin. How it was?”



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

*How and When did you come by the Lord of the Rings?*

I was just wondering, how did you come by the LotR"s? I came across it by the movie. I was 13 when I saw it, and read the book.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

Same here I saw the movie first, but I have since read alot of Tolkien's work, and he is now by far my favorite author.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 4, 2003)

Im 13 too. I read the Hobbit when I was 11, and then saw the movie wich motivated me to read the books!
Im halfway through TTT now. But ive already read the trilogy. Its my second time through


----------



## Michel Delving (Feb 5, 2003)

Which movie? 

You mean the 1978 one or the current ones?

It was the 78 one that got me to read the book. I rushed all the bits that didn't have Gollum in it. It was great frustration wading through the first book of TTT. I was extremely bored by Lothlorien as well. They never even finished that series as they ran out of cash.

The Jackson films however have sent be back to Middle Earth and I'm glued to every page! I am also going to have the luxury of reading TRotK before I see the movie. So I can see how my imagination contrasts with PJ etc instead of seeing locations and characters in the prose that I saw in the first two movies.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 5, 2003)

When I was 13, I got the Fellowship from one of the book club sales at my school. I think I was attracted to the beautiful artwork on the cover. I am ashamed to say I did not get through either the prologue or chapter 1, and put it down. Then when I was about 19, I picked it up again and this time I was firmly under its spell. I have read it many times since, as well as listed to the books on tape a few times too!


----------



## 10000 strong (Feb 5, 2003)

Read it when i was 11 twice, when i was 12 about 1 time, and I'm reading it in pieces again.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Feb 7, 2003)

I was randomly looking through a book store for something fantasy. It was sheer coincidence that I picked up LOTR instead of Dragon Something Quest.


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 8, 2003)

My mom 'introduced' me to LOTR when I was five, and I read the whole series. I also read the Hobbit, then. I'm reading the Silmarillion now, and I dabbled a bit in the Lost Road. I loved the series, and, needless tosay, I just wasn't very interested in the books titled, 'Go, Ben, go'.


----------



## ??? (Feb 8, 2003)

I found out about it when I went to see the first movie in theaters.


----------



## Eliot (Feb 8, 2003)

I found out about it when I saw a Burger King commercial advertising it just before FOTR came out in theater.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Feb 8, 2003)

I read The Hobbit when I was 9 upon my father's reccomendation. After feverishly reading the book, a month afterwards I picked up LotR, wanting to continue to read the works of Tolkien. 

Not being daunted by the size of LotR compared to The Hobbit, I read LotR in 6 months, and loved each and every page of FotR, TTT, and RotK. The Silmarillion followed soon after, as did LT, UT, and other works.

Since then I have read The Silmarillion twice, The Hobbit 6 more times, and LotR another three times. I plan to continue to re-read each of those books over my lifetime, and I am always thankful for my father for introducing me to Tolkien. :}

Aglarthalion


----------



## Valdarmyr (Feb 8, 2003)

I started to read "The Hobbit" when I was about 12, but found it tough reading; then, as Galadriel says in FOTR, "And some things that should not have been forgotten were lost."

I'm well out of my teens now, and was totally drawn into the world of Tolkien and the Fellowship when I first saw FOTR. I then got the video, and have watched it several times since. But it wasn't until I'd seen TTT that I bought the books of the Trilogy! The main reason was, there was no way I could wait a whole year to find out what happens in "The Return of the King," even if the film differs from the book. I started reading "The Two Towers" at about the point where the movie left off, and I'm almost at the end of "The Return of the King." Then I'll start all over with "The Fellowship of the Ring," and yes, I will read "The Hobbit" and hopefully other Tolkien works too! 

And I don't think a single day goes by when I don't log onto this website! I usually listen to one of the movie soundtracks while I'm surfing here. Long live The Tolkien Forum and our friends who post here!


----------



## Beleg (Feb 8, 2003)

Hobbit when 13. Lord of the Rings when 14. Haven't seen Movie Part 1 yet. Detest Movie 2. Sil, 14, UT, 14, Letters, 14.


----------



## Gimli'sGal (Feb 8, 2003)

My friend (Peregrin33) begged me to see it with her. I really did not want to. I thought it sounded stupid. She gave me a lot of stuff to go see it with her though and since she's my friend i went. i liked it a lot. now it is definetely one of my favorite things. it's one of the only things we talk about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
33Pip told me not to say anything stupid so I won't. Bye!!!!!!!!!!
If I do, tell me before she reads it!!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## Samweis (Feb 8, 2003)

I think I saw the Bakshi movie first, then I read the HERR DER RINGE (LORD OF THE RINGS), because the movie was very superficial.

After I finished the last book of the LOTR I read immediate DER KLEINE HOBBIT (THE HOBBIT), because I wanted to know the beginning of the story.


----------



## nanathy (Mar 10, 2003)

I read "The Hobbit" last summer and enjoyed it very much. I tried to read "TFOR" over 3 times and couldn't get past the prologue. Then, last December, there was a national strike in the country and that meant, no movie theaters open and no "TT" movie to see. Since I wasn't working and all I did was very much watch the news and protest in the streets for a just cause, I began reading "TFOR". And this time, I could not stop reading it. Then I read "TTT" and now I am about to finish "TRoK". And I had to look up for a place to talk about it because, let me tell you, this story is very addictive!!! I can't stop listening to the soundtracks, or looking for anything about it or thinking about it!!!

Is this normal?


----------



## Eliot (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nanathy _
> *Is this normal? *



Oh, trust me, it's normal. Very normal for us Tolkien fans. 

P.S.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 10, 2003)

absolutely normal, and welcome to the forum, nanathy.

 

Explore the different threads, there are a lot of scholars here, and much information if you have questions about Middle-earth and JRRT.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 11, 2003)

I have no idea when I ran into LOTR, but some of my oldest memories are of my evil father revealing the juciest parts of The Hobbit, LOTR, and The Sil. 

That's probably why I'm so adamant on ranting about Gollum being the hero. Because I never got to read the end for myself and figure things out the way a normal person would.  oh well. 

I think I read The Hobbit when I was about six. 

I ran into TTT at a middle school library and started reading that without knowing about FOTR. As soon as my mom found out about that, I got a lecture and had to hunt down the first book. oh well.


----------



## Aelin (Mar 27, 2005)

Please write how did you begin fond of world of Tolkien, how did you become the tolkienist? Is it indispensable to be born “tolkienist”?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 27, 2005)

Aelin said:


> Please write how did you begin fond of world of Tolkien, how did you become the tolkienist? Is it indispensable to be born “tolkienist”?



I found Tolkien back in the 60s as a college student. I think whether you like Tolkien or not depends on your temperament.

Welcome to the Forum, and _naz drovya!_ 

Barley


----------



## baragund (Mar 27, 2005)

My older sister had a copy of The Hobbit and LOTR. When I was 12 or so, back in the mid-70s, she gave me The Hobbit to read. Like Barley said, you need a particular temperment to fully appreciate Tolkien's world. I was hooked from the first sentence "In a hole in the ground there lived a Hobbit..."  

Since then, it's been an on-again off-again process to get as much understanding of Tolkien's Middle-earth as I can.


----------



## Aelin (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you for participation in this quiz. It's part of our searches about Tolkien, his works and his fans


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: “Origin. How it was?”*

I got into his works years ago
My dad read us the hobbit(me and my twin) when we were can't rember probably 6. then in 2001 my teacher recomened it as soon the FotR would be releaased. i read the book and was able (during the film) to tell my brother "that person won't die, no neither will he, or he- wait thats Borormir yeh he dies"
I read TTT in 2 weeks and then return of the king.in 2002-2003 i read the Sil July this year UT and BoLT is in the post(praise be ebay).

So more than you'll ever want to know about me and ME.

Oh and in Febuary this year i found this site.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 31, 2005)

My mom read the Hobbit to me and my sister when I was 8 or so and then she continued on to LotR.


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 16, 2005)

nobody read me the books when i was young (*******s) but my grandad gave me the the hobbit and i read it,told him i like it and he gives me a new book as soon as i finish 1 but i got LoTR myself but he gave me sil and UT


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, my dad read me his copy of the Hobbit when I was about 9 or 10 I guess, I think he just liked scaring me before bed=) I still have that book, it's falling apart but I can't bring myself to get rid of it. I didn't revisit Tolkien again until I was a junior in college. I had always meant to read the trilogy, but well I was lazy and never got around to it. Finally when I heard they were making the movies I said to myself, "Self, I think it's time to get off your lazy butt and read these things"  So I did, and boy am I glad that I did. I'm like a Tolkien junkie now. So whatever problems people have with PJ, I for one am just greatful that he got me to pick up Tolkien again.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2005)

Well I think I was about 9 when I went in to my local book store with my dad and I saw the Hobbit in the kids section. Of course I'd never heard of the word hobbit before and I wanted to find out more, so I bought it and absolutely loved it. I was then a bit like Varda35 , I didn't think about Tolkien until I was ten when I saw The Lord of the rings in the shop (it was in one big book the appendices and the three stories). Yet again I thought it was superb even better than the hobbit. I turned 11 and when it reached christmas I asked my mum for the silmarillion and Unfinished Tales and I got them and they were great. So I joined this forum to discuss my views. So boy am I glad that I bought the hiobbit.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 20, 2005)

Maggot said:


> Well I think I was about 9 when I went in to my local book store with my dad and I saw the Hobbit in the kids section. Of course I'd never heard of the word hobbit before and I wanted to find out more, so I bought it and absolutely loved it. I was then a bit like Varda35 , I didn't think about Tolkien until I was ten when I saw The Lord of the rings in the shop (it was in one big book the appendices and the three stories). Yet again I thought it was superb even better than the hobbit. I turned 11 and when it reached christmas I asked my mum for the silmarillion and Unfinished Tales and I got them and they were great. So I joined this forum to discuss my views. So boy am I glad that I bought the hiobbit.


 
Are you sure you're only 11?  ... I had a hard time reading the Silmarillion when I was 21 haha.


----------



## Aelin (Apr 22, 2005)

I've reread Sil for many times I think it is like Bible we can't understand it at ones? we must read it many many times, i think it's very hard to remember all names of elves from first sight, and may be Varda35 wright, it's hard to understand LOTR at 11, and especcialy Sil


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2005)

That The Hobbit book was probably read at me by my evil father while I was at some small-numbered age. When I could read, I probably read the thing twenty-seven thousand times in a row. I got to any other Tolkienish things at some point in middle school. I was bored, remembered hearing much about Tolkien from my evil parents, picked up the first book with his name on it that I saw (The Two Towers), started reading the evil thing, was a bit confused since I didn't know that it was the middle part of something bigger, was yelled at by my evil mom lady for doing something so achingly unlawful  , took the evil book back, and only started reading all of this person's books a couple of years later when I learned that I had to know everything about them before any movies came out.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 22, 2005)

After FotR movie came out I ended up reading some reviews of it that mentioned the books that I knew nothing about. But the reviews were so amazing I just had to see the movie, but I wanted to read the books before doing so. I put off reading them for a few months until 'The Hobbit' was brought home by my youngest brother. So I read it in a couple days, then after a week or so I bought FotR and began it. It was a few months later that I read 'The Silmarillion' and this is the book that really sucked me into it all.

I am glad I read LotR before seeing the movie. But I am thankful the movies came out otherwise my interest in LotR might have never been sparked. 

I am also glad it happened when I was 22 and not a child, I think I appreciate it more now than I would have back then. But I will never know for sure.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, when I was in third grade, a friend suggested The Hobbit to read. So when I got it from the library, I didn't like it that much. But it fourth grade, our teacher read it to us during some free time. But it never got finished. But that year, there was talk about the LotR movie, which was going to be released that December. So another friend of mine, kept on talking about the books, which he was reading. But I, after having a boring experience with the hobbit, I still didn't read it. But then as a school field trip, we were taken to see the FotR movie. After that, there was an outburst of LotR mania, and I got The Hobbit as a present. I liked The Hobbit, but still not that much. It was only in fifth grade that I really started reading LotR seriously, and I only did that on my friends pleading. But gradually my interest developed (of course) and I became a a big fan. And behold, I became Ingolmo, the Loremaster. I just about wrote my whole autobiography here, and now you know as much about me as is possible. 
-Ingolmo


----------

